# My black piranha...



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello Piranaha-Fury,

Hi there! I'm new to the site and to fish keeping. Started a year ago and now i've got the bug. Funny how you start with one tank and then suddenly have 4 of em. With another 100gal to come..lol

My black rhom is in good health and i've had him since the spring. He was about 1" when i got him and is now about 3.5" He's not an aggressive eater... rarely do i see him attack the food upon feeding... usually it's after a time... Feed him 1-2 times a day. Many times i remove the food because he's not interested.... Feed: shrimp, krill, smelts, bloodworms (not interested in), pellets (not interested in)...

Anyway, should i feed less? Maybe trigger a more active feeding? I'd like to see that...

90gal - Albino Oscar 9" + Tiger Oscar 8" , Large Pleco, Blue Crayfish
25gal - Red P. - 6" - 
15gal - Black P. - 3.5
10gal - Red P. - 2x1"

Piranhas are my favorite.....

JP


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

JP3778 said:


> Hello Piranaha-Fury,
> 
> Hi there! I'm new to the site and to fish keeping. Started a year ago and now i've got the bug. Funny how you start with one tank and then suddenly have 4 of em. With another 100gal to come..lol
> 
> ...


Hey Man , Ditch All the Dither Fish in Your 90 and Put Your Reds in it , and when Your 100 Comes Put Your rhom in it. Tanks are too small.
you could definetly starve him for a few days or a week and a bit. it wont hurt. than he will eat. Some Rhoms take YEARS to come out of their Shell... and Some , not at all.

Hope that helps

JOn

PS - Dump your 6 Incher and Pick up a few similar sized , Or Ditch the small ones and Get Big ones ... IMO.. Keep the small ones and You can train them on Pellets.... Good luck getting them to eat them if you dont start from the begining


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I dont think you are feeding your rhom properly. I bought a baby rhom last April at less than an inch and he is just over 6" now. I feed 3 times a day until 2 inches then cut down to 2 feedings a day until around 5" and now I only feed him once every 3 days. He will stay on this feeding until he gets to around 9" then I may start to feed every other. I also agree your tanks are way to small for your Ps. Your reds need a bigger tank asap as they grow the fastest and then the Rhom is already stunted from crampt space. I hope I helped and welcome to the site and dont hesitate to ask questions. Good Luck TBP


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks again for the feedback! Getting rid of all fish in my 90gal. I love the piranhas way more. Going to keep the little reds and buy 3-4 more when i get a chance. Rhom is getting the 25 gal and then to the 90gal when i get it.....

JP


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah bro if you like them that much I would get rid of the oscars and get more P's


----------

